# SL4 in the Alps



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Back from a week in the Alps with Alpcycles.

Mixed weather, but fantastic riding, including Galibier (very tough), Madeleine, Telegraphe, Alpe d'Huez, Cormet de Roseland, etc.

1st pic, all packed into Evoc bike bag.
2nd pic, Top of Roseland, with one of the guide's Sworks Di2.
3rd pic, Climb near Meribel
4th pic, 2 guides
5th pic, snow at summit of Galibier.

Dauphine Libere race was on at the time, I checked in at Geneva airport with the BMC pro team (no Cadel Evans tho!)


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice!!! Looks like a great adventure!!! I'm going to watch the last four stages of The Tour and plan to do two stages day before the riders come thru and am a bit anxious about packing my S-Works. Yours made it there and back okay???


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Made it there fine, but I have yet to unpack it! Are you doing the Alps Etape? It's a tough one this year, but not as tough as the Pyrenees one I'm doing!

(p.s. go easy on roadworthy, had I not seen your bike, I would have agreed with him).


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> Made it there fine, but I have yet to unpack it! Are you doing the Alps Etape? It's a tough one this year, but not as tough as the Pyrenees one I'm doing!
> 
> (p.s. go easy on roadworthy, had I not seen your bike, I would have agreed with him).


Hopefully things made in back in one piece!!??

We are doing stage 17 (Bagnères-de-Luchon to Peyragudes) and Stage 19 (Bonneval to Chartres). Nothing too tough but, fun!!!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

They are some really nice pics, making me quite envious at the moment, I am in a really hot place with very limited rides. My current track is approx 5km long, in one direction, turn around and do it again. I am on a large bike when I normally take an XL, did I metion the heat, over 50 deg, or close to it most days.

Oh well only 3 months till I'm home back on MY bike.

cheers

Pete


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Bern,
Fantastic pictures and thanks for sharing your wonderful trip.
I presume or at least hope you got your compact chainrings on.  Man that is some serious climbing and the most beautiful landscape in the world. .

A question about body weight. You look very fit. No fat guys in those pictures for obvious reasons.
What was your body weight before you started your trip and as you returned? I wonder how much weight you lost with that level of rigorous riding? Did you do much distance riding or climbing to prepare your fitness level? 

Congrats...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Hi Bern,
> Fantastic pictures and thanks for sharing your wonderful trip.
> I presume or at least hope you got your compact chainrings on.  Man that is some serious climbing and the most beautiful landscape in the world. .
> 
> ...


Yes, got the compact on just before I left, with a 25-11 on the back. I learnt a good lesson though, which is that a 28-11 would have been even better. I climbed fine, but the higher the cadence the better, so for those 10% bits, a 28 would have been even better.

My weight hardly ever moves. 63kg out, 63kg back. (139lbs). Although alot of calories were being burnt, alot were being consumed too! We had the van following us full of snacks, big breakfast, pasta back at chalet, then a big dinner.

But I had been doing several 100km rides previously to prepare, so I don't think there was much fat to burn.

Biggest day was Telegraph, Galibier, Alpe d'Huez, 135km, 3200m of climbing.

The Dutch were having an Alpe d'Huez cycle weekend, so the whole place was taken over by 1000's of Dutch. They try to climb the Alpe has many times possible in one day, the road is think with riders and supporters, loads of noise, music, crowds, amazing, they sure know how to party. I reckon they took 5 minutes off my time up!! (58 mins!)

The guides are very strong riders. Try as I might I couldn't beat the best 2! (5 in all).


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like an amazing trip on a sweet bike! Congrats!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> Yes, got the compact on just before I left, with a 25-11 on the back. I learnt a good lesson though, which is that a 28-11 would have been even better. I climbed fine, but the higher the cadence the better, so for those 10% bits, a 28 would have been even better.
> 
> My weight hardly ever moves. 63kg out, 63kg back. (139lbs). Although alot of calories were being burnt, alot were being consumed too! We had the van following us full of snacks, big breakfast, pasta back at chalet, then a big dinner.
> 
> ...


Wow 139 lbs! What is your height Bern? Fantastic. I wondered if you could keep up with the guides who live there. You must be a very strong rider as I have to believe living there would make a big difference in fitness...especially adjusting to the thin air. You guys all look very fit and at your weight, perfect for climbing. Sounds like one hell of a party...and hopefully lots of Dutch girls on bikes as well as they aren't hard on the eyes. 
What a trip. Any plans to return and do it again?


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Wow 139 lbs! What is your height Bern? Fantastic. I wondered if you could keep up with the guides who live there. You must be a very strong rider as I have to believe living there would make a big difference in fitness...especially adjusting to the thin air. You guys all look very fit and at your weight, perfect for climbing. Sounds like one hell of a party...and hopefully lots of Dutch girls on bikes as well as they aren't hard on the eyes.
> What a trip. Any plans to return and do it again?


1.75m ish, 5 foot 7 or 8 ?? I can climb hard and fast over short distances (30 mins or so), but get slower as it gets longer, I need to work on that.

You can really feel the lack of air on the Galibier summit (2700m), hopefully I have more red blood cells now!

The Dutch are great, that thing was a massive party.

I'll be there or thereabouts next year for sure.

Did Col de Petit St. Bernard too. 33km climb at 5% average. It just goes on and on. You arrive in Italy.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> 1.75m ish, 5 foot 7 or 8 ?? I can climb hard and fast over short distances (30 mins or so), but get slower as it gets longer, I need to work on that.
> 
> You can really feel the lack of air on the Galibier summit (2700m), hopefully I have more red blood cells now!
> 
> ...


Is there any mountainous area near your home that could even help prepare you for such grueling climbs? I presume you live in Europe and aren't too far from there.

Did you see any oldsters aka 60 year old 'billy goats' out there going hard up the mountains? I have to believe living there makes for a stronger cyclist out of necessity.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

was that a 303 FC on the guide's bike? Thought they wouldn't fit on the SL4s...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Well spotted!
Its definitely a 303 but not sure if Fc or not. But the bike is almost new so you would think probably yes Fc.
He never mentioned any issues and he is a very fast rider.


----------

